# Yiff...Is it the best furry art?



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

*I have no quarrel with any furry art...now my question is...Do you agree with people thinking that Yiff is the best furry art period?*

*I think All furry art is wonderful...no matter how diverse it is...what about you?*


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's good it's good and if it's bad it's bad.  Doesn't matter if it's porn or not but I like Porn myself.


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> If it's good it's good and if it's bad it's bad. Doesn't matter if it's porn or not but I like Porn myself.


 Yeah...you have a good argument,Claw Five for you!*raises paw*


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

You deseve brownie points


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 17, 2009)

Poll not related?  

Anyways: I like non-pornographic art. In fact, I really don't like porn in general. Just seems... awkward to look at.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

There's good yiff and bad yiff, good clean art and bad clean art.


----------



## Ben (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really sure why dongs and tits would qualify a picture as being of higher quality

In fact, there's probably more bad furry porn than there is bad regular furry art, given how difficult it is to draw porn

This thread is silly


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah...(And I'd hate to say that I know this....*shudders*) Too many tentacles...
Makes baaaaaaaaaaaaaad yiff...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

yiff art is good if its drawn well same as the tame stuff when it comes to cub art i like tame more than yiff tame just leaves more to the imagination but ka is still the best furry cub artist 

see his art below


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuck no. Its a conduit for storywriting and a bit of fun no more no less.


----------



## Russ (Dec 18, 2009)

I like looking at furry porn.

I like looking at human porn.

I like looking at tame furry pictures.

Depends on how I feel. Can't say I have a special preferrence or feeling for any. As long as it is well drawn and tastefully made, my reaction to tame and adult furry images will be similar.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

I will say no. I like most types of art, I don't like yiff so much, depending how the "yiff" is depicted and what you would classify as "yiff". If solo females posing naked is "yiff" than yes, I like it. I also like male-female in intimate scenes. I don't like orgy's, I don't like bukkake, I don't like cub, I don't like vore, or any other hardcore stuff, I like simple stuff.

I also like clean, I have been saving mostly clean stuff lately. I also think art should be good quality stuff, well detailed, looks like time, dedication and care was taken to draw it, rushed sketches, or quick drawings I do not classify as "art" no matter what it is drawn as.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2009)

Poll fail.

Yiff is... meh.  I can see how some would find it erotic.  Not me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol I like tame stuff but mature artwork is alright but down right hardcore yiff creeps me the fuck out, I'd just enjoy tasteful nudity


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Poll fail.
> 
> Yiff is... meh.  I can see how some would find it erotic.  Not me.



I find solo furry females erotic for the same reasons I like human girls. 

The main differences between them are fur, head, paws and tail. With the exception of those, I have noticed many female furry girls have the same body shape as a human female.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I find solo furry females erotic for the same reasons I like human girls.
> 
> The main differences between them are fur, head, paws and tail. With the exception of those, I have noticed many female furry girls have the same body shape as a human female.


 
this too ^^


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I find solo furry females erotic for the same reasons I like human girls.
> 
> The main differences between them are fur, head, paws and tail. With the exception of those, I have noticed many female furry girls have the same body shape as a human female.



girls? you mean women right


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> girls? you mean women right



Females, girls, women same thing. So long as they are of legal age according to the law where they reside.

I like calling females girls, because women just makes them sound middle aged, old.

I don't like being called a man cause it makes me feel old, at 26 years old. >.>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Females, girls, women same thing. So long as they are of legal age according to the law where they reside.
> 
> I like calling females girls, because women just makes them sound middle aged, old.
> 
> I don't like being called a man cause it makes me feel old, at 26 years old. >.>



yeah but when i think of girls i think 17- i call 18-28 lasses and 29+ women


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

Porn has no artistic merit so I do not consider it art.

And no.

EDIT:

I am finding reasons to hate the OP, and I have found them.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 18, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> more pedo shit



This wasn't a thread to post your porn, moron. I haven't checked, but I don't think the thread title is 'Post your creepy cub art even though nobody asked you at all'.

Anyway. No, not really. I mean, porn is porn, I guess it's all right when you need it, but a really interesting piece of clean art is a whole lot more fun to share.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

Riptor said:


> This wasn't a thread to post your porn, moron. I haven't checked, but I don't think the thread title is 'Post your creepy cub art even though nobody asked you at all'.
> 
> Anyway. No, not really. I mean, porn is porn, I guess it's all right when you need it, but a really interesting piece of clean art is a whole lot more fun to share.



umm how is that porn it cant be porn if they have clothes on and theres no naughty bits to be seen so i have no clue what the hell your talking about


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 18, 2009)

I view yiff art similar to clean stuff. There's good and then there is bad. 

What's with the poll? It's not related to the thread at all. 



EinTheCorgi said:


> umm how is that porn it cant be porn if they have clothes on and theres no naughty bits to be seen so i have no clue what the hell your talking about


Well to be fair, the thread is not asking to show the art you like in this thread, its asking if you think yiff is the best kind of art. Use the favorites section on your FA profile to show off the art you like.


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2009)

Both.

Its been said before, there high quality porn art and there's high quality clean art.
Just depends on what you stumble upon I guess.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 18, 2009)

Me i like male,or Male-male art.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 18, 2009)

Not into the pron, but it is well drawn. I'd say maybe :3


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

I much prefer the clean art, yiff is not my thing.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 18, 2009)

Yiff is disturbing.  Yuck.


----------



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

Ther is good yiff,there is bad yiff,and there is WTF? yiff...i think they can all be used at some point...XD


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2009)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:
			
		

> Live Furever,Love Furever



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 18, 2009)

Ehehe...


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

meh, i don't like yiff. or most human porn either, for that matter. it's just a matter of personal opinion..


----------



## Kaath (Dec 18, 2009)

Well it all depends if you like porn or not. I love all art, so it's really how well it's drawn. whether it's yiff or not, if it's drawn nicely its still good art, same as if it's drawn poorly.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 18, 2009)

The numbers seem to suggest it is.


----------



## Kaath (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, Think about it. Which picture is more likely to be looked at, a masterpiece of some general furry art, or a quickly drawn pornographic image? The answer may suprise you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

Yiff is the worst Furry art. can be entertaining but I stand on my "pornographic art is less of an art then non-pornographic art" stance firmly.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> Well to be fair, the thread is not asking to show the art you like in this thread, its asking if you think yiff is the best kind of art. Use the favorites section on your FA profile to show off the art you like.



fair enough i go here for the forums though


----------



## selkie (Dec 18, 2009)

You make so many threads. :<
And I don't look at yiff art, so I have no idea.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 18, 2009)

Just depends. If a picture accurately portrays emotion, passion, and love, then it CAN be counted as good art.

However, it seems like 98.9% of all yiff art was made on the quick and only for the fap aspect.


----------



## Kaath (Dec 18, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Just depends. If a picture accurately portrays emotion, passion, and love, then it CAN be counted as good art.
> 
> However, it seems like 98.9% of all yiff art was made on the quick and only for the fap aspect.



That summerized the whole thread amazingly. well done ^_^


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

NO matter the art type it's fine, but sometimes when you want to show your friends the art you don't want to show them anything yiff related.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Kaath said:


> That summerized the whole thread amazingly. well done ^_^



Agreed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

Dingra said:


> NO matter the art type it's fine, but sometimes when you want to show your friends the art you don't want to show them anything yiff related.



Simple solution, DON"T show them any adult art stuff.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not a zoophile, so I vouch for "FUCK no."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm not a zoophile, so I vouch for "FUCK no."





yiff =/= zoophile.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> yiff =/= zoophile.


I consider it about the same thing.

I mean, if the animal part wasn't what's attracting you, then you'd be looking at human porn.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I consider it about the same thing.
> 
> I mean, if the animal part wasn't what's attracting you, then you'd be looking at human porn.



1: it is mainly an excuse to cyber because people can say "It is just roleplay"

2: If you tally up the ratio of human traits to animal traits in an average anthro, I will guarantee you there is more human traits. (counting talking, driving, sitting, walking on two legs, using a bathroom, having opposable thumbs)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: it is mainly an excuse to cyber because people can say "It is just roleplay"
> 
> 2: If you tally up the ratio of human traits to animal traits in an average anthro, I will guarantee you there is more human traits. (counting talking, driving, sitting, walking on two legs, using a bathroom, having opposable thumbs)



meh if she thinks that way so be it its her right to think that way and if so ill carry the zooaphile tag proudly


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> meh if she thinks that way so be it its her right to think that way and if so ill carry the zooaphile tag proudly



I know, was just throwing a couple points out there, but if she chooses to stick with her original decision that's cool  I just see it a little differently. But then not everyone is gonna agree or see things from the same angle.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know, was just throwing a couple points out there, but if she chooses to stick with her original decision that's cool  I just see it a little differently. But then not everyone is gonna agree or see things from the same angle.



yeah ok


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: it is mainly an excuse to cyber because people can say "It is just roleplay"
> 
> 2: If you tally up the ratio of human traits to animal traits in an average anthro, I will guarantee you there is more human traits. (counting talking, driving, sitting, walking on two legs, using a bathroom, having opposable thumbs)


I don't really think all that comes into the sexual equation.
Mental things aren't really porn's concern, hence why any and every porn is well known to have a shitty-assed plot.

It's just "That person is HAWT!!!"
In this case "That fur and wolf sheath are HAWT!!!"
Which, imo, is bestiality / zoopphilic in the highest way, outside of actually going and humping an animal.

And again, if the human bits are what attracted someone, they'd be looking at human porn, which is much easier to find and wouldn't come with the title of "You sick animal fucker" anyway.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't really think all that comes into the sexual equation.
> Mental things aren't really porn's concern, hence why any and every porn is well known to have a shitty-assed plot.
> 
> It's just "That person is HAWT!!!"
> ...



I must be an exception again then. I have a hard drive chock full of human porn, I have human porn on this computer, I even have human porn sites bookmarked. The only thing I fap to at the comp IS human porn, I don't even fap to yiff anymore (I used too a long time ago). Yeah, I am rambling on now.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate the OP, I am glad that he was "Executed".


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like furry art...but when it comes to yiff...ABSOLUTELY NOT. To me, and remember this is my opinion, yiff is the worst kind of art i have ever seen. It is gross and i absolutely      it.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I like furry art...but when it comes to yiff...ABSOLUTELY NOT. To me, and remember this is my opinion, yiff is the worst kind of art i have ever seen. It is gross and i absolutely      it.



You absolutely the WHOLE THING???


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> It is gross and i absolutely      it.



how do you do that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I like furry art...but when it comes to yiff...ABSOLUTELY NOT. To me, and remember this is my opinion, yiff is the worst kind of art i have ever seen. It is gross and i *absolutely      it.*



Stop raeging so you can at least type properly without missing out words.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Blah Blah rage rage blah rage!

*Goes to suck his own cock*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 11, 2010)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:


> *I have no quarrel with any furry art...now my question is...Do you agree with people thinking that Yiff is the best furry art period?*
> 
> *I think All furry art is wonderful...no matter how diverse it is...what about you?*



First question... no, I do not agree.

I have seen great adult art and also great clean art.  It kinda evens out I guess.



Lupine Delusion said:


> Blah Blah rage rage blah rage!
> 
> *Goes to suck his own cock*



Lucky bastard.  I wish I could do that.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 11, 2010)

any art that's porn is the best *smirk* 

Oh Mona Lisa, you naughty thing


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Females, girls, women same thing. So long as they are of legal age according to the law where they reside.
> 
> I like calling females girls, because women just makes them sound middle aged, old.
> 
> I don't like being called a man cause it makes me feel old, at 26 years old. >.>



You are so much like me according to everything I've seen you post thus far.


----------



## Singularity (Jan 11, 2010)

Bleh. I guess I can understand the appeal of yiff, or human porn for that matter, but they just aren't for me.  And I'm kinda glad to find that I'm not the only one that thinks that way.  Not that I have anything against people who like it, by the way.  My roommate is rather perverted sometimes, for example, but he keeps it toned down and we get along great.  It's just that the perverted side of things is all most people ever see of the fandom, and I don't really like to be associated with it... hence why nobody knows I'm a fur.  Anyways, carry on...


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 11, 2010)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:


> *I have no quarrel with any furry art...now my question is...Do you agree with people thinking that Yiff is the best furry art period?*
> 
> *I think All furry art is wonderful...no matter how diverse it is...what about you?*


 
no such thing as the best form of art... even if it is porn...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Cistine Chapel. That there is art.


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

it's nothing special...it's just like any other porn you'll find on the internet...
if it's drawn good, hurray, if it's not oh well...


----------

